# attaching mantle to brick fireplace



## measureonce (May 20, 2008)

is it better to use tapcons and if so into the brick itself or into the mortar? or if there is a better way this is an older (70's) brick fireplace with a shelf screwed into at the present. need some ideas please and thank you.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I just replaced my mantle recently. Basically I put a blind cutout in the new mantle that acts as a pocket for the brick. Then I drilled holes through the top of the mantle and screwed 8" lag bolts into the fireplace bricks. My bricks are the type with holes in them so I filled the holes with fresh quickcrete and screwed into that. The new mantle weighs about 100 pounds and is solid as a rock with not the slightest hint of shifting or tilt to it. Dead level. I capped the holes for the lagbolts with cutoffs from the pocket I took out of the mantle so they are invisible without close inspection.

FrankP


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

You will want to tapcon into the mortar. Another idea is to drill a hole into the brick and then epoxy a piece of rebar into it. Then just drill corresponding holes in the backer and epoxy it to the rebar. I have done this for 10x10 rough oak beams used as mantles, and it works great.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would not want to use tapcons for holding up anything as heavy and important as a mantle. I would use the wedge style expansion bolts and the pocket idea noted above. I have found these expansion bolts at Home Depot but not at Lowes. There is also a store named Fastenall that has a large variety of about any type of fastener you could need. The problem with them is they like to sell entire packages.

G


----------



## nelcatjar (May 15, 2009)

...and why are all the masonary screws BLUE! I have some black shutters I'm installing on a brick house and all the masonry screews are blue. Yes, I could paint the screws black or paint over them, but why don't they make black masonry screws?


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

nelcatjar said:


> ...and why are all the masonary screws BLUE! I have some black shutters I'm installing on a brick house and all the masonry screews are blue. Yes, I could paint the screws black or paint over them, but why don't they make black masonry screws?


You can buy a 2 peice cap in most colors. The bottom peice is like a washer that the screw goes threw and then a cap snaps onto the washer part to cover the screw. Maybe do a google search for them.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

GeorgeC said:


> I would not want to use tapcons for holding up anything as heavy and important as a mantle. I would use the wedge style expansion bolts and the pocket idea noted above. I have found these expansion bolts at Home Depot but not at Lowes. There is also a store named Fastenall that has a large variety of about any type of fastener you could need. The problem with them is they like to sell entire packages.
> 
> G


A mantle is relatively lightweight. Tapcon screws could hold this up easily. The limiting factor would be the condition of the mortar itself.

Several other ways to do it. Expanding lead fasteners, plastic expandable inserts, a couple of regular screws into predrilled holes with plenty of adhesive on the substrate that you will hang the mantle from, and of course, Tapcons.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> A mantle is relatively lightweight. Tapcon screws could hold this up easily. The limiting factor would be the condition of the mortar itself.
> 
> Several other ways to do it. Expanding lead fasteners, plastic expandable inserts, a couple of regular screws into predrilled holes with plenty of adhesive on the substrate that you will hang the mantle from, and of course, Tapcons.


A mantle may or may not be light weight.

It also depends upon what is going to be placed on that mantle and if it is in a location that may cause someone to lean on it. If I have a few expensive items I am going to display on that mantle I would never trust thest " Expanding lead fasteners, plastic expandable inserts, a couple of regular screws into predrilled holes with plenty of adhesive on the substrate that you will hang the mantle from, and of course, Tapcons" of fasteners.

Do the job first class.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*If it were me:*

Here's what I'd do. Make a layout pattern from a 2x4 with three perpendicular 1/2" holes, one at the left, center and right, spaced accordingly at the center of the mantle location to use as a drilling and spacing guide. Drill the holes in the brick keeping the drill jig in place, starting with the center hole. After you get that hole, insert a 1/2" bolt or bar, place a level on the jig and drill the other 2 holes in the brick. Repeat the process on the mantel. Measure once, drill 6 times! Insert the 1/2" rebar into the wall/brick and epoxy, slide the mantle over the rebar and epoxy. No screws or screw holes visible and a very stout and secure mantle. :smile: bill
FYI Ever try to bend 1/2" rebar?:no:


----------

